# Preamplicador valvular de calidad



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2010)

No es un Hi-End, pero se las trae, está diseñado con componentes fáciles de conseguir, Bueno, casi todos.
Como la idea es algo de buena calidad verán que no posee control de tono, se acopla directo y por CC a la fuente y desde el previo a la etapa de potencia a través de 2 capacitores en paralelo que son de poliéster y del mayor valor que se consiga, se trato de evitar con esto la distorsión que agrega el efecto del dieléctrico sobre la señal de audio.

*Sugerencias:*
Antes de conectar el soldador:
Verificar si se consiguen las 2 válvulas, las que están en "Negrilla" son las preferidas.
Verificar si se consiguen los zócalos.
Averiguar quién fabrica el transformador o en su defecto, como hacerlo uno mismo







Los diseños de los impresos se encuentran dentro del archivo .RAR y se abren con el programa *"TraxMaker"*

*Lista de materiales:
Resistencias:*
R1: 1,5 Ohms 5W
R2: 150 KOhms 1/2W
R3,R3A : 1,5 KOhms / 1 W
R4,R4A : 100 KOhms
R5,R5A : 47 kOhms
R6,R7,R6A,R7A : 1 KOhms
R8,R10.R8A,R10A : 100 Ohms
R9,R11,R9A,R11A : 680 Ohms
R12,R12A : 15KOhms 1/2W
R13.R13A : 22KOhms
R14 0,047Ohms 2W (Se puede reemplazar por un diodo 1N4004)
R15.R16 : 68 Ohms
R17 : 470 Ohms
*Potenciómetros:*
P1 : 2 x 47 KOhms Log/B, (Potenciómetro Logarítmico)
P2 : 2 x 47 kOhms Lin/A, (Potenciómetro Lineal)
*Opcional:*
R13, R13A 22KOhms
*Condensadores:*
C1,C4,C4A : 100nF/400V
C2 : 100 uF/400V
C3 : 220 uF/400V
C5,C5A,C6,C6A : 47 uF/400V
C7,C7A,C8,C8A : 470 nF/400V
C9,C10 : 4700 uF/16V
C11 : 100nF Cerámico
*Válvulas: * 
L1, L2 : *ECC88,* E88CC, 6DJ8, 6922, 6N23P, 12AT7, 12AU7
*Fuente de alimentación:*
M1 : Puente rectificador 600V/1,5A
M2 : Puente rectificador 600V/4 o 6A
D1 : Led
*Varios:*
2 Zocalos para las válvulas
*Transformador:*
Primario 220Vca Secundario 180 Vca 50mA + 6.3Vca 1A

El diseño no es mio, lo vi solito, hambriento y falto de cariño por la WEB, me dio pena y me lo traje para el Foro.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 2, 2010)

Esta lindo el preampli, las 12AU7 salen 80$ (20U$S)  y las 12AT7 100$ (26U$S).

En vez de mandar a bobinar un trafo con dos secundarios, se podrian comprar 2 trafos con tension y corrientes especificadas?

Valdra la pena hacer un hibrido entre preampli valvular y ampli a transistores, o sera un crimen? jajajaja.


----------



## electromecanico (May 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Sugerencias:*
> Antes de conectar el soldador:
> Verificar si se consiguen las 2 válvulas, las que están en "Negrilla" son las preferidas.
> Verificar si se consiguen los zócalos.
> ...


 
 ya esta todo impreso 
en la semana realizare las compras 
tengo las valvulas zocalos
el unico temita el trafo,:enfadado: pero solucionable no se si tengo de 180 volt creo que tengo de 240  y que capacitores recomiendan  para usar por que hay tantas calidades y precios que asustan


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> ..... que capacitores recomiendan  para usar por que hay tantas calidades y precios que asustan


Como el consumo de corriente es muy bajo no necesitas mucha capacidad.
En el esquema figuran 2 electrolíticos de 220uF-400V para cada canal, muy posiblemente con uno solo por canal alcance.


----------



## electromecanico (May 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como el consumo de corriente es muy bajo no necesitas mucha capacidad.
> En el esquema figuran 2 electrolíticos de 220uF-400V para cada canal, muy posiblemente con uno solo por canal alcance.


 
perdon fogonazo me exprese mal,,, a lo que me refiero es a la calidad de los capacitores y electroliticos que me recomendas alguna marca o tipo en especial, algo bueno??


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> perdon fogonazo me exprese mal,,, a lo que me refiero es a la calidad de los capacitores y electroliticos que me recomendas alguna marca o tipo en especial, algo bueno??


Mirá que marcas conseguís y comentá


----------



## electromecanico (May 31, 2010)

para empezar encontre despues de leer bastante, que reecomiendan condenzadores de mica plata y/o  polipropileno metalizado consegui los de mica, ""no compre todavia" pero parecen de tamaño cajitas de fosforos y son como de pertinax el encapsulado...  les parecen estos ??  o vamos por los de polipropileno


----------



## Dano (May 31, 2010)

Buen aporte fogo recién lo veo, las 12AX7 tambien deberían andar, por estos lados estaban a 20 dólares nuevas hace un tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU (May 31, 2010)

En Casa Libertella
Válvula Svetlana 12AX7

*u$s 26
*$ 102.44


----------



## Dano (May 31, 2010)

Lo bueno de la 12AX7 es que es un doble triodo, osea compras una valvula sola, ya que dentro son dos triodos 

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (May 31, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Lo bueno de la 12AX7 es que es un doble triodo, osea compras una valvula sola, ya que dentro son dos triodos
> 
> Saludos


 mira el circuito son 4 triodos osea dos 12ax7 o las que proponen el autor ya que andan mejor por que son de menor mu por lo cual se comportan mejor como pre ya que hoy dia no se nesecitan las ganancias de antes


----------



## Dano (May 31, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> mira el circuito son 4 triodos osea dos 12ax7 o las que proponen el autor ya que andan mejor por que son de menor mu por lo cual se comportan mejor como pre ya que hoy dia no se nesecitan las ganancias de antes




Siempre hablando de un canal, por eso dije que se usa una valvula sola, lo de menor mu es relativo, son muy desparejas las valvulas, propuse la 12AX7 ya que es una valvula usada por excelencia en equipos de bajo y guitarra valvulares en la parte del pre.
Si se notara una ganancia exesiva se puede aumentar la resistencia de 1k que va a la grilla.


Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

6N2P-EV es una valvula de exelentes prestaciones como la 12ax7 y muy barata pero tener cuidado con los filamentos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2010)

lindo!!, ando en el asunto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2010)

alguien tiene direcion donde conseguir valvulas en buenos aires?


----------



## Dano (Jun 1, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> alguien tiene direcion donde conseguir valvulas en buenos aires?



Cualquier casa donde vendan equipos de musica para guitarristas o bajistas de seguro tienen la 12AX7 y talvez alguna mas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2010)

ok asta hoy solo consegui un tecnico amigo que me regala algunas valvulas que tiene en su taller,en los distribuidores donde compro abitualmente no me supieron decir donde comprarlas,mañana voy a recorrer casas de instrumentos aver si consigo algo ,muchas gracias dano 
saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 7, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> ok asta hoy solo consegui un tecnico amigo que me regala algunas valvulas que tiene en su taller,en los distribuidores donde compro abitualmente no me supieron decir donde comprarlas,mañana voy a recorrer casas de instrumentos aver si consigo algo ,muchas gracias dano
> saludos


fijate en internet hay mucho 

hoy empiezo a hacer los pcb la volvi loca a la chica de la fotocopiadora para aproovechar el papel ilustracion despues les cuento y subo fotos


agrgado lo prometido no quedaron de 10 pero van a andar mande a hacer el trafo $55 de dos voltages 180 volt 6,3 volt


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 7, 2010)

no pierdes el tiempo electromecanico, verdad?


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 8, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no pierdes el tiempo electromecanico, verdad?


 
es una forma de respetar a toda la gente del foro que hay muchos que saben muchisimo y disponen de tiempo para explicarnos y guiarnos a algunos que no sabemos tanto o somos hoobystas


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 8, 2010)

bueno, mas bien era una especie de exprecion para decir, ¡¡que bien que lo estas armando!!


----------



## estebankupec (Jun 13, 2010)

Se ve tentador el pre estereo pero quizas para probar solo arme uno de los dos y si suena bien armo la parte R 

 No se si va a salir pero si se ve esta es la fuente.

joya. Salio bien. Ahora estaria bueno si alguno de los que mas saben nos ayuda a modificar esta fuente en la parte del trafo o donde sea para llegar a los 180v o si se puede modificar el circuito para que funcione con 42v. Porque si mal no recuerdo esto lo saque de otro lugar donde tambien se usaba esta misma valvula.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 13, 2010)

estebankupec dijo:


> Se ve tentador el pre estereo pero quizas para probar solo arme uno de los dos y si suena bien armo la parte R
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34882 No se si va a salir pero si se ve esta es la fuente.
> 
> joya. Salio bien. Ahora estaria bueno si alguno de los que mas saben nos ayuda a modificar esta fuente en la parte del trafo o donde sea para llegar a los 180v o si se puede modificar el circuito para que funcione con 42v. Porque si mal no recuerdo esto lo saque de otro lugar donde tambien se usaba esta misma valvula.


de a hacer el trafo de dos voltages cuesta 55$ argentinos y solucionas el problema


----------



## kacharero (Ago 19, 2010)

es facil de conseguir la 12AU7 por argentina ?????? si es positivo ..puede Hacer este..file:///D:/Tecnico/ESQUEMAS/PREVIOS-%20PRE%20Phono/A%20Valvula/PV3%20Conran%20johnson.htm#CJ
 Este Lo Recomiendo,,lo tengo echo, probado ,y sin sudjetivida o con ella no se lo que tiene... no si colorea el sonido pero al probarlo.. si asi se me quedo el rastro...DIOS..Perdon por gritar!!!! Nunca mis BEHRINGER 2030A Hubiesen sonado tan bien....sin comentarios...no tengo palabras...


----------



## estebankupec (Ago 19, 2010)

kacharero dijo:


> es facil de conseguir la 12AU7 por argentina ?????? si es positivo ..puede Hacer este..file:///D:/Tecnico/ESQUEMAS/PREVIOS-%20PRE%20Phono/A%20Valvula/PV3%20Conran%20johnson.htm#CJ
> Este Lo Recomiendo,,lo tengo echo, probado ,y sin sudjetivida o con ella no se lo que tiene... no si colorea el sonido pero al probarlo.. si asi se me quedo el rastro...DIOS..Perdon por gritar!!!! Nunca mis BEHRINGER 2030A Hubiesen sonado tan bien....sin comentarios...no tengo palabras...



No salio el circuito pero quizas si lo posteas denuevo lo podriamos ver. Aca en Argentina las 12AX7 se compran junto con las pastillas de menta .

No se si se pueden reemplazar por la 12AU7.
Saludos.


----------



## kacharero (Ago 20, 2010)

http://www.drtube.com/audioamp.htm#CJ
 Es el PV3..es un previo fono y el de linia..el fono esta por hacer..en el control de volumen usar 250k o mas yo use dos de  1M ohm,, y ya tengo un control de balance...usar un 12AX7 se puede pero es demasida la ganancia y comieezan los sumbidos y mas problemas...ya con 12au7 saca mas de 10volt a la salida asi que imagina,,solo el 10% del recorido del control y los altavoses se quiren salir de su cesta(conectado al PC o un Reproducto de CDs)..la alimentacion es unos 265volt..pero con 200volt va sobrado.. hasta 300volt (no mas)...el mejor resultado es con el regulador...sin el funciona pero.. con sumbidos(de todas forma probar)los transistores los pueden  conseguir sino en tiendas en las bombilla ahoradora(los que uso yo ). en fin este previo empuja cuarquier etapa desde a transistores hasta Valvulas ..suerte.tony, España 
PD..me estoy mudando..asi que puede que este ausente por momentos


----------



## estebanratto (Ago 29, 2010)

che, me parece que ese circuito tiene valvulas para amplificar de sobra, el factor de amp. de la 12ax7 es de 100 (gana 100 veces) el de la 12aut es 20, con 2 vavlulas x canal tenemos en caso de la 12aut 400 de ganancia y con la 12ax7 100000...las r de 15 k en la placa son chicas pa una ganancia aceptable... se suele usar 100k 150k y en el catodo 2.2k 4.7k depende de la ganancia que quieran, o sea con una valvulita sola haces todo el laburo sale menos.... vio?

con la fuente es facil buscate un trafo de ampli de unos 60 volt y le pones un doblador o un triplicador para llegar a la tension....

y si tienen ganas de renegar armen este que tira 250watt de maravilla

bueno no lo quiere subir al archivo del ampli, pero por ahi lo subi en el foro, dice" ampli valvulas tv.rar" busquenlo que anda bien de verdad


----------



## kacharero (Sep 17, 2010)

> che, me parece que ese circuito tiene valvulas para amplificar de sobra, el factor de amp. de la 12ax7 es de 100 (gana 100 veces) el de la 12aut es 20, con 2 vavlulas x canal tenemos en caso de la 12aut 400 de ganancia y con la 12ax7 100000...las r de 15 k en la placa son chicas pa una ganancia aceptable... se suele usar 100k 150k y en el catodo 2.2k 4.7k depende de la ganancia que quieran, o sea con una valvulita sola haces todo el laburo sale menos.... vio




Hola Che...
Bueno ya estoy de vuelta , mudado, y con linea para internet .. no se si habras entendido mal o soy el que no te entiende..... este circuito esta dividido ,,es un pre para RIIA (Phono)..(Tocadiscos) un doble triodo.. y le sigue el pre de Linea.,,otro doble triodo..marcado como V3.V4  ..que en mi caso es este ultimo el que hecho y es el de la foto mas arriba,,usado un 12AU7.. una por canal ...si visita la pagina oficial de fabricante te daras cuenta que no lo an echo como yo..originalmente usan como V3 1/2 12AT7...es decir medio para el I y Medio para el D..y V4 un 12AU7 de la misma forma...(si no Recuerdo mal) no se si me entiendes ..Hombre Ud tiene toda la rason.. si por la entrada fhono metes un reproductor de cinta,CDs, PC..la distorsion rompe los Twiter y no se los timpanos.....Lo de multiplicador no lo he provado ..pero he tomado buena nota,idea de ello....saludos por argentina..tony


----------



## Alvaro Drews (Oct 5, 2010)

Buenas gente como andan ? primero que nada decir que soy novato en el tema y que la verdad muy bueno el foro !! , mi consulta es , para el pre que propuso Fogonazo se puede entrar ya con un mic o con una linea ? , la otra consulta es si se le puede conectar un vumetro analogico a la salida .
Muchas gracias !!!


----------



## kacharero (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola Alvaro..y bienvenido.
El previo al que te refieres es de linea.CD,Radio,Un PC,,etc..para un micro tendrás que hacer uno para ese propósito,,Y si!! se puede poner VU. tanto a la entrada o a la salida...depende la señal que quieras monitorizar,,eso si... no si afecte la impedancia de entrada o salida ..pienso que no,,yo particularmente por la duda no los pongo!!..sobre eso ya te asesoran aquí.


----------



## Alvaro Drews (Oct 6, 2010)

kacharero gracias por la respuesta !!, me serviria asi ya que lo usaria con una tarjeta de sonido antes y despues del previo. Con respecto al VU es una buena pregunta si afecta o no a la impedancia de salida , cuando lo tenga lo probare !! che otra consulta el VU tengo que calibrarlo no? 
Saludos !!


----------



## kacharero (Oct 7, 2010)

hola.
pues..si lo pones es para tener una referencia de "algo"..ej, si esta a la salida puede calibrarlo para cuando el led o aguja marque 0db hallan 1volt o 2..  si esta a la entrada pues 0.774V..por ej.. en una etapa de potencia,seria lo mismo odb = a X vatio o Watts..asi lo haría yo,,,cualquier sugerencia,correccion por los mas expertos sera bienvenida ...suerte


----------



## morison931 (Ene 25, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> fijate en internet hay mucho
> 
> hoy empiezo a hacer los pcb la volvi loca a la chica de la fotocopiadora para aproovechar el papel ilustracion despues les cuento y subo fotos
> 
> ...



hola mi pregunta seria, ¿como es la forma correcta de pedir el trafo a la hora de mandarlos hacer?...salu2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2011)

llevas anotado la entrada 220 volt y  dos salidas ,una de 180  volt y   otra de 6,3 volt y listo ,tambien le anotas  el amperaje de salida y ya


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 25, 2011)

morison931 dijo:


> hola mi pregunta seria, ¿como es la forma correcta de pedir el trafo a la hora de mandarlos hacer?...salu2


 
asiii seria.....Sr por favor me podria contruir un transformador con las siguientes caracteristicas* .  *Primario 220 Vca ((si en tu pais la tension de red es esta)) con un  Secundario de 180 Vca 50mA mas una segunda salida de  6.3Vca 1A 
 si entras y te atiende una chica decile Sra. va con onda cualquier duda aca estamos .....se entendio ????


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2011)

Esta puede ser una alternativa al transformador de 180Vca.
Es un transformador comercial de 24-0-24 300mA y un doblador de tensión para cada rama.
No es tanta tensión como indica el esquema, pero debería funcionar sin problemas.

​


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 28, 2011)

> Esta puede ser una alternativa al transformador de 180Vca.
> Es un transformador comercial de 24-0-24 300mA y un doblador de tensión para cada rama.



Fogonazo la alternativa que planteaste es muy interesante, pienso armarme este esquema pero veo que el problema seria la fuente y esta seria una opcion por economia, a lo que me surje una pregunta: como calcular el voltaje del transformador si el voltaje deseado es 225 como indica el esquema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2011)

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> Fogonazo la alternativa que planteaste es muy interesante, pienso armarme este esquema pero veo que el problema seria la fuente y esta seria una opcion por economia, a lo que me surje una pregunta: como calcular el voltaje del transformador si el voltaje deseado es 225 como indica el esquema.


La idea es emplear un transformador comercial (Ya echo y por ende de bajo costo).

Para tensiones mayores:
Se puede emplear (siempre que la corriente sea muy baja) un cuadruplicador de tensión.
Se pueden emplear 2 transformadores en serie.
Se pueden emplear 2 transformadores uno alimentando al otro, esta última no es de mis preferidas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

algo asi,que tal 





sacado de http://www.sm0vpo.com/  esta en la sección de  fuentes(Power
circuits) en la parte donde dice proyectos.
es para el ampli a valvulas para el auto o  con fuente de 12 volt

si en la primera parte (la del oscilador)lo quitamos y le ponemos un trafo directamente es como dice fogo ¡¡¡


----------



## demacomputacion (Feb 5, 2011)

Buenas, Me gustaria hacer una pregunta. el pre que propone fogonazo es estero? si es asi como se podria hacer mono? Muchas Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2011)

demacomputacion dijo:


> Buenas, Me gustaria hacer una pregunta. el pre que propone fogonazo es estero? si es asi como se podria hacer mono? Muchas Gracias



Lo armas sin uno de los 2 canales o lo armas completo y solo colocas una válvula


----------



## cycind (Mar 21, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Siempre hablando de un canal, por eso dije que se usa una valvula sola, lo de menor mu es relativo, son muy desparejas las valvulas, propuse la 12AX7 ya que es una valvula usada por excelencia en equipos de bajo y guitarra valvulares en la parte del pre.
> Si se notara una ganancia exesiva se puede aumentar la resistencia de 1k que va a la grilla.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Colega saludos acá encontré una pagina donde estan todos los venditos Tubos.


http://www.thomann.de/es/index.html

Solo prueben colocar el modelo en la ranura de búsqueda y buala saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte pero hay muchas casas que tiene tubos, aparte esta que tu has posteado solo tiene de los utilizados en amplis de guitarras, y el mundo de los tubos va mucho más alla del audio puse 6AS7 que es un doble triodo y no lo tienen no figura,tampoco esta la 6C33 utilizada en audio también, tampoco esta la 6SN7, un doble triodo muy utilzado en ampplifcaodres de audio , tienen las más conocidas o utilizadas pero hay muchas que no aún hablando de audio


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 18, 2011)

bueno empece el proyecto nuebamente, por que tuve un inconveniente como habran visto al principio del tema ya habia echo las placas como las fotos lo corrovoran pero tuve un percance o momento de bolu..... y perdi toda la carpeta con circuitos y placas en su interior,  ya teniendo todos los elementos comprados, por lo cual tuve que reacerlas,  hoy ya quedaron echas y le tire algunos componentes encima asi que de apoco iran teniendo noticias


----------



## Limbo (Jul 19, 2011)

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Estoy mirando desde hace tiempo un preampli a valvulas pero no me aclaro que hacer, este me gusta pero tambien he leido que los valvulares 100% no son tan buenos como los mixtos, ¿Que opinais? ¿Me pongo con este o busco otro?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 19, 2011)

Proba este que seguro te vas a sentir satisfecho


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 19, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
> Estoy mirando desde hace tiempo un preampli a valvulas pero no me aclaro que hacer, este me gusta pero tambien he leido que los valvulares 100% no son tan buenos como los mixtos, ¿Que opinais? ¿Me pongo con este o busco otro?



para que lo vas a utilizar..?


----------



## Limbo (Jul 19, 2011)

> para que lo vas a utilizar..?


Es para micro (caracteres)


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 20, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Es para micro (caracteres)



disculpa pero no entiendo para que es??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Es para micro



Si es para micro*FONO* no creo que te sirva, la ganancia me parece poca para micrófono


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

> micro*FONO*


Por aqui decimos micro, es algo normal, ya no me acordaba en donde estaba escribiendo..


> la ganancia me parece poca para micrófono


Vaya, pues entonces seguire buscando...


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 20, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Por aqui decimos micro, es algo normal, ya no me acordaba en donde estaba escribiendo..
> 
> Vaya, pues entonces seguire buscando...



mira este esto sirve para todo,,, jaja 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pre-amplificador-valvulas-hi-fi-37924/


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

> mira este esto sirve para todo,,, jaja
> 
> pre amplificador a valvulas hi fi


Gracias por el proyecto, me lo mirare.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pre-amplificador-valvulas-hi-fi-37924/


----------



## crimson (May 1, 2015)

Justo estamos tratando un tema similar por aquí...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamp-valvular-capsula-mm-mc-42101/

Saludos C


----------



## bacte (May 15, 2017)

Hola
He estado trasteando por aqui y he visto esto
Querria haceros una pregunta sobre este previo
Se le puede sustituir la ECC88 por la ECC85 y la alimentacion simetrica por 230v??

Lo digo por que tengo esas valvulas y el trafo es de 230 -0-230v 6,3v 6,3v
Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2017)

bacte dijo:


> Hola
> He estado trasteando por aqui y he visto esto
> Querria haceros una pregunta sobre este previo
> Se le puede sustituir la ECC88 por la ECC85 y la alimentacion simetrica por 230v??


La alimentación de las válvulas *NO* es simétrica.


> Lo digo por que tengo esas valvulas y el trafo es de 230 -0-230v 6,3v 6,3v
> Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos


Con ese transformador habrá que rectificar 1/2 onda, en caso contrario se supera la máxima tensión que soportan las válvulas.

Las válvulas que posees *te sirven.*


----------



## bacte (May 16, 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Lo primero gracias por responderme,y si no os importa tengo otra pregunta
¿Seria muy complicado el rectificar la 1/2 onda que me dices? 
¿Me podrías indicar como hacerlo?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2017)

bacte dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> Lo primero gracias por responderme,y si no os importa tengo otra pregunta
> ¿Seria muy complicado el rectificar la 1/2 onda que me dices?
> ¿Me podrías indicar como hacerlo?
> Saludos



Nop, es la rectificación mas simple, solo emplea un diodo.
Como precaución deberás aumentar la capacidad del/os filtros

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/rectificadores.htm


----------



## bacte (May 17, 2017)

Hola de nuevo
tomo nota de todo
este previo se que lo hare ,pero mas adelante
Me voy a liar ha hacer este que como veras es mucho mas completo ,ya que lleva control de tonos,balance.selector de entradas y previo RIIA


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2017)

Y saber que tengo mas 50 valvulas 0 km 6922 que es la misma ecc88


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 29, 2017)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Y saber que tengo mas 50 valvulas 0 km 6922 que es la misma ecc88


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2017)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ch7lknJrn2k/VjrLrTYtdPI/AAAAAAAAAuI/g4PQK9l-wY0/s1600/100_8033.JPG
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9umzL-BacoQ/VjrLlsWmH0I/AAAAAAAAAto/_7XGgI1UrOA/s1600/100_8030.JPG


!Ejelente double triodo para hacer tuners de FM o TV (pré amplificador cascode de RF o antena) 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

